# i need major help please 1980 vw rabbit



## proudvwrabbitowner (Sep 3, 2008)

how much do u think it would cost to pay some one to redo my WHOLE wiring system like completly redo all the wiring cause i have major shorts....
also when my car starts getting hot my clutch slips like no other idk what it could be????
and can u fit a m3 engine in the engine bay of a 1980 vw rabbit convert type L???


----------



## proudvwrabbitowner (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: i need major help please 1980 vw rabbit (proudvwrabbitowner)*

sorry i ment vr6 motor or anykind of swap


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: i need major help please 1980 vw rabbit (proudvwrabbitowner)*

I wouldn't rewire the whole thing personally - not sure about the shops in your area but you need someone to take some time to track down the problems...or you could do it yourself since the wiring isn't terribly complicated.
Get a continuity tester and the Bentley Manual for your car (if you don't have it yet) and follow the wiring diagrams. I would start with the ground wires first - if you have a lot of problems, that could be the problem and it isn't hard to fix.
If it slips, it's probably dead and needs replacing.
Are you talking about a BMW engine in a VW? Even if it did fit physically, putting an engine from a rear drive layout into a FWD isn't something you want to tackle. Check out the Mk1 forums and the engine swap forums to see what is possible and what to expect.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

OK OK, good thing you posted this here because the mk1 forums would hammer you for this question. with a VR6 engine you will need to weld in custom mounts but the bastid will fit in there, however due to the weight of the VR the driving characteristics will dramatically change, with that you will also need the full wiring harness from said donor vehicle for it to be the easiest. wiring doesnt get any simpler than a Mk1. just get a Bently manual if you already dont have one and sort it, for the VR you would also have to integrade a cable shift box and hydralic clutch system. you can use eurovan stuff to make it work with a cable on the clutch instead of a slave cylinder, i would opt for a slave myself. either way there is a good deal of fabrication to make it all work, not to mention custom length drive shafts... now any mk2 or mk3 4 cyl will swap right in with mk1 motor mounts bolted to the donor 4 cyl block, and thats ANY mk2/3 4cy. and even a 1.8 8v in a rabbit is fun then the 16v's will smile you up! and a 16VT in a rabbit which i cant say anything of because mine isnt finished would be nuts to say the least. 300 whp isnt an uncommon 16vt number and the weight will stay relatively the same without switching to a VR. hope this helps you, and as for wiring it is what it is, take it slow and wire by wire, rabbits are also know for being very corroded from leaky windshield seals (leaks right on top of the fuse box, make sure yours is clean and or replace rabbitparts.com is your friend!


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Yes, I agree that one of the 4 cylinder engines would be a better fit in a Mark 1. The 1.8T has been out long enough that you should be able to find a donor car with a fairly complete drivetrain, at a reasonable price. The 2.0T is fairly new, so prices may be high.
A VR6 conversion is possible, and could run fast, but the handling would be terrible. Remember the Mark 1 is a light car, and the VR6 is a heavy engine. Stock springs and front suspension would probably be marginal with this much weight.


----------

